# Automatic hives because only open to harvest.



## Denninmi (Jul 1, 2009)

But isn't working with the bees and learning their life cycles and behavior half of the fun of the whole thing?


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

From my reading, it looks like you stack the brood boxes and honey supers with several queen excluders interspersed and then hope for the best when you pull supers in the fall.

It isn't that much more work to super the hives when the flow is on. It seems like you have to invest a lot of equipment into the hives without the opportunities to find out if a hive is even in a condition where they can put away a surplus.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like about as much fun as buying honey at the store. No thank you,


----------



## Jerry Kinder (Jan 16, 2009)

This looks a lot like the Warre tall bee hive of old.


----------



## OscarPerone (Apr 21, 2009)

Denninmi said:


> But isn't working with the bees and learning their life cycles and behavior half of the fun of the whole thing?


Sorry, but this is a professional bee hive, not a hobby hive.

Best regards.

Oscar Perone

Buenos Aires
Argentina
[email protected]
site: http://www.oscarperone.com.ar/
list: http://www.egrupos.net/grupo/apiculturanatural
forum: http://apiculturanatural.foroactivo.net
skype: oscarperone


----------



## OscarPerone (Apr 21, 2009)

Ardilla said:


> From my reading, it looks like you stack the brood boxes and honey supers with several queen excluders interspersed and then hope for the best when you pull supers in the fall.
> 
> It isn't that much more work to super the hives when the flow is on. It seems like you have to invest a lot of equipment into the hives without the opportunities to find out if a hive is even in a condition where they can put away a surplus.


Hi Ardilla,

Sorry but the language barrier prevented him from understanding that is a hive that has no queen excluders, but implementsb that replace the use of standard frames, providing automatic control of varroa and the opportunity to have hives that are only open for harvest.

I invite you to visit the site again and carefully consider the translation can do with the google translator is in the same place.

Thanks

Oscar Perone

Buenos Aires
Argentina
[email protected]
site: http://www.oscarperone.com.ar/
list: http://www.egrupos.net/grupo/apiculturanatural
forum: http://apiculturanatural.foroactivo.net
skype: oscarperone


----------



## OscarPerone (Apr 21, 2009)

MeriB said:


> Sounds like about as much fun as buying honey at the store. No thank you,


Hi,

This hive is not for fun with the bees, is to respect them,
to use it professionally and bring with her to save 
beekeeper's bees are disappearing worldwide.

Bees regards.

Oscar Perone

Buenos Aires
Argentina
[email protected]
site: http://www.oscarperone.com.ar/
list: http://www.egrupos.net/grupo/apiculturanatural
forum: http://apiculturanatural.foroactivo.net
skype: oscarperone


----------



## OscarPerone (Apr 21, 2009)

Jerry Kinder said:


> This looks a lot like the Warre tall bee hive of old.


Hi Jerry Kinder,

The philosophy is similar, but not the professional results that are achieved with it.

See please:

http://www.biobees.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5489

All the best

Oscar Perone

Buenos Aires
Argentina
[email protected]
site: http://www.oscarperone.com.ar/
list: http://www.egrupos.net/grupo/apiculturanatural
forum: http://apiculturanatural.foroactivo.net
skype: oscarperone


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

OscarPerone said:


> providing automatic control of varroa


There is nothing I have read to support this statement. How exactly does not opening the brood chamber control varroa? Nothing new here other then instead of two deeps he uses four for the brood chamber and then doesn't open them. Additionally, on one of the links he lists how much honey you can get off these. That would depend totally on the area and the flow, not the design of the hive. 

A deeper brood section would provide for more brood but that doesn't translate into higher yield or necessary a healthier hive. 

Nice reading, always interested in how other beeks do things.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

If this is a professional hive, perhaps this is not the right area of the forum for it .


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I beg your pardon, my pleasure is part of why I wish to work with and promote bees. That does not emply a lack of respect for these industrious little creatures, far ,far from it. As in my professional career, enjoying what I do allows me to devote long hrs for moderate pay with respect and skill for my elderly and very disabled patients.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey beekeepers it's automated something else to spend your money on!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Automated? No wires or Joy stick? Whats up with that.?


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

Some of you guys may mock mr Peron's ideas, but it must work for him, and it does not seem to me his works are pure speculation only.

Obviously Peron,s hive system it is not for a type to use for commercial mobile operations in US.

I am a newbee to beekeeping, but I am open minded, and frequent opening hives, manipulating frames, and getiing stung is not an idea of good time to me personally.

I'd rather "set it" and forget it for a while at least, and I'll be willing to try Perons hive, and if it does not work for me no big deal, I just buy or make Langs type frames and go "classic" way.

No harm done.


----------

